# Dropper seatpost for small bike - SOLVED



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I've got a pre-safire women's FSR (08 or so) that's an awesome bike (full on expert w/brain) but for a year now I had been told that there wasn't a dropper seatpost out there that was going to work. Something about being just a few mm too small or short or something. I had two shops that I totally respect their mountain bike knowledge on, and the Specialized rep all looking at it. I had given up hope - and was really bummed as DH and I were supposed to get his and hers dropper posts for Xmas and he got his. No dropper possibility meant I was starting to think maybe it was time to start shopping...

I was up in BC last weekend for a clinic and was talking to the owner of the sponsoring shop (whining, basically) and he said, bring the bike in here and let me take a look it. One major credit card transaction later, and I'm all set up.

Now I know there are a lot of dropper posts out there, and not everyone carries everything.
I posted about this on my Facebook page, and already some small women friends of asked me what I got, as they had been told the same thing.
So if you are getting this from your LBS,(too short, too small, won't fit) have them look at the line of posts from KS | Get Down and Dirty


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, formica, that's great news. I know I've been stuck with the "old school" 27.2 seat tube/post my Turner has so there isn't much choice. I know KS LEV and Thompson are coming on to the market lately. So far so good my XFusion (the only choice for some time) is holding up.


----------

